# What type of Comp/Calvus? Difference?



## TangFan2 (Mar 31, 2014)

I am slowly stocking my 125 and currently have 8 young multi's and 2 adult Albino bushy nose plecos. I am wanting to add about 6 young comps or calvus but don't know the difference. Here are my choices:
Altolamprologus calvus white 
Altolamprologus compressiceps goldhead
Altolamprologus compressiceps Mwela 
Altolamprologus compressiceps orange 
I am leaning toward the white calvus but am not even sure how a calvus differs from a comp. They are about 1 in to 1 1/4 inches. I won't be able to sex so i figure ill ask for the biggest one and 5 smallest ones. I plan to later add a small juli species and maybe a sand sifter and an open water fish (cyps). What are the plus of each? Size difference? growth rate? color?


----------



## ndolebay (Apr 8, 2014)

One of their differences is their shape, Calvus are slenderer than Comp.
Comps have higher back.


----------



## ndolebay (Apr 8, 2014)

And I think Calvus are more aggressive.


----------



## TangFan2 (Mar 31, 2014)

Should I go with Comps over calvus if I want my multi's and future Julidochromis transcriptus Gombi's to thrive?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

I've always found compressiceps to be more aggressive than calvus, in keeping them for some thirty years. I've also found the comps to be more predatory, so if you are keeping shellies I'd go with calvus.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

My calvus were laid back and safe with shellies and julies. Though a recent post with a similar combination found that prolifically breeding J. transcriptus bullied everyone else in the tank, so YMMV...

Otherwise, with two rock dwellers and a shell dweller, I'm not sure you'll have room for sand sifters... might have to make a choice. Keep in mind that cyps also need a place to sleep, so the tank's footprint ends up being the limiting factor to how many species you can keep happy. Aquascaping to deliberately create territories can make a huge difference though.


----------



## LouIE82 (Nov 6, 2012)

I've had a few calvus but only one comp, that comp is rude! Maybe it's just him but he's way meaner and seems smarter than any calvus I've had, almost calculating. My current white calvus was really cool with shell dwellers, he would hang back and watch my occies fight. Once my occies started breeding I had to pull the calvus though, his expert predatory instincts took over and I want the fry.


----------



## TangFan2 (Mar 31, 2014)

triscuit said:


> My calvus were laid back and safe with shellies and julies. Though a recent post with a similar combination found that prolifically breeding J. transcriptus bullied everyone else in the tank, so YMMV...


Would Julidochromis ornatus Zaire yellow be a better fit for the tank?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Dunno- my transcriptus were fine with multies. I don't think that ornatus would be any more or less likely to cause trouble. One issue with the tank I mentioned is that 10 julies were stocked in the 125g, leading to several breeding pairs. My much smaller 55g tank only had 1 established pair and their fry... all of whom stuck close to their territory. I would definitely try the transcriptus (or ornatus, your choice) but plan on removing the extras after a pair/trio forms. As with most pairing Tang cichlids, you'll need to start with a larger group in order to get a compatible pair. The usual recommendation is to start with 6 juveniles and remove the extras. So, an example of a stocking list for your tank would be:

15 cyps
6 altos (remove extra males)
6 julies (remove extras)
8 multies


----------



## TangFan2 (Mar 31, 2014)

triscuit said:


> So, an example of a stocking list for your tank would be:
> 
> 15 cyps
> 6 altos (remove extra males)
> ...


Would that same grouping work if I went with Opthalmotilapia ventralis Kipili instead of 15 cyps?


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

The differences are overall shape and thickness also one has scales on their head and one doesn't.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

White Calvus are my all time favorites. They need light sand to be a lighter color, otherwise they end up looking like grey Calvus.


----------

